# Okay, now I'm grumpy!



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sometimes, men don't think things are as important ,as we do.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Bummer and hope you feel better. Are there any teenagers in your area that need to earn a few bucks after school and come clean up your dog kennels?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I hear you. I had some serious surgery a few years back and had to ship my dogs out for the first few weeks. They also had to be cared for by someone else for awhile before the surgery.

They got fleas. Fleas. My dogs had fleas - probably from the agility camp I had been to but still. Gawd I hated that. I paid for both houses to be professionally cleaned and steamed, twice. And twice a week grooming sessions for 5 dogs (her dogs + mine) for 4 weeks. 

The first trip my dogs all gained weight (my BIL commented on how big their poops were but I didn't make the connection with volume of food), the second time they lost weight. My sister and BIL honestly tried, but nobody can really take care of your dogs like you would.

It is tough, and I wish you the very best of luck in both your recovery and your discussions.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Angelina said:


> Bummer and hope you feel better. Are there any teenagers in your area that need to earn a few bucks after school and come clean up your dog kennels?


I wish, but we are out in the country and our only neighbors is an elderly couple. That would be an awesome suggestion though...I may see if there are any other similar options...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> nobody can really take care of your dogs like you would.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Hope you are taking care of yourself. Monday was 3 weeks since the big H and it was abdominal (they were not planning it). I am cooking dinner for tomorrow but taking it a step at a time and sitting on a stool to do stuff. I have cheated by lifting (only once) angel (55 lbs) onto the bed, usually dh does it, but he had "errands" to run. She cannot jump because of hip problems, so I did it with the help of my 5 year old grandson pushing her rump up and me pulling on her collar. wish i had my camera, i think Lucy and Desi could have used the footage. I am still having cramping issues and am so tired. My dh says that it's because of the 3.5 hours of surgery I had and the loss of blood. I know when i had abdominal surgery years ago, it took almost 6 months to feel back to normal. I think i have been in pain from the fibroids for so long i don't know what normal is.... i kept thinking it was just age... but maybe it wasn't.

I will be praying for you.. maybe you could find someone to hire to take care of the runs? Good Luck and take it easy
beth, moose and angel


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I see that there are no teenagers, but is there a service that could do it? We have "poop patrol" and other companies that will patrol your yard. Or is there 4H that has any members that need hours or could help. Also I know that high schools have bulletin boards for work, and they also have service requirements for graduation, so maybe talking to a guidance counselor for the local high school?
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

It might be best to let the dog poop situation go for the time being. Having a little dog poop in your yard isn't going to be harmful to the dogs, and it doesn't break any laws (because it's your dog and your yard). When you're fully recovered from your surgery, you can always go back there and clean it up then.

It's worth keeping in mind also that dog poop is bio-degradeable and often quickly disappears because of bacteria and rain and so on and so forth. Also, it can get covered by leaves this time of year. If your dogs are like mine, they probably sometimes even kick dirt on it. So, it's not like you'll just have weeks and weeks of dog crap perfectly preserved in your backyard through your recovery. A lot of it goes away on it's own. And provides free fertilizer for your lawn!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not real concerned over the poop in the yard, but the big dogs have to be in the kennel, where the floor is wall to wall stall mats, so no disappearing is possible. 

Our three dog kennel is beautiful, fully lit, insulated and heated indoor runs (4x6) with a weather resistant dog door leading to covered and matted outdoor runs (6x10). They are there during the day while we are at work. It's not uncomfortable, in fact I could easily sleep there, even in minus degree temperatures, its just that since they are confined there and cannot come in the house in the evenings, I want them to be be taken care of to my standards.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> I'm not real concerned over the poop in the yard, but the big dogs have to be in the kennel, where the floor is wall to wall stall mats, so no disappearing is possible.
> 
> Our three dog kennel is beautiful, fully lit, insulated and heated indoor runs (4x6) with a weather resistant dog door leading to covered and matted outdoor runs (6x10). They are there during the day while we are at work. It's not uncomfortable, in fact I could easily sleep there, even in minus degree temperatures, its just that since they are confined there and cannot come in the house in the evenings, I want them to be be taken care of to my standards.


That makes sense. I didn't realize there were mats out there. Maybe you could split the difference with your husband and ask him to clean up the poop on the mats, but not in the yard. I can see where poop on matts would be a concern sanitation wise.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

MEN!!!! They're all the same!!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Grrrr... I am so sorry Laura! The last thing you should be worrying about is cleaning up poop and changing dog water. Sure wish I was closer so I could come help! It is true, no one can care for your dogs like you can! Just remind DH that you really need the help right now! And feel free to vent away!!! Be sure to take care of yourself!!! {{hugs}}


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> MEN!!!! They're all the same!!!!!


What she said. When I go out of town and DH is taking care of Winter I leave notes all over the house saying "Winter Needs Water to Live."


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hollyk said:


> What she said. When I go out of town and DH is taking care of Winter I leave notes all over the house saying "Winter Needs Water to Live."


That is so funny! Laura, I think you need some post-its!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

And for the guys out there: THIS is not a compliment!!!!



hotel4dogs said:


> MEN!!!! They're all the same!!!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I feel your pain...about idiot men. I'm sorry you have to put up with this.

I have a problem when Penny's Dad comes to the barn to 'help'. I want it done a certain way. I'm the barn manager, he's the guest. Guests don't get to change the rules, move my stuff, suggest a better system. Been doing it like this for 35 years...have tried every 'better' way there is!

Hope you feel better. Take it easy, try to stay patient and heal well! :smooch:


----------

